# Nvidia G310 and dual monitors



## gogol75

I am buying a new desktop: Dell Studio XPS 8100

This comes with the 512MB NVIDIA G310 Graphics card.

IT looks like the graphics card has a DVI port and a VGA port.

I need to connect two monitors to this machine. Dell helpdesk is telling me that I need to buy an adapter but did not tell me what kind.

Can someone please tell me how to connect two monitors to this machine?

Since the card has both DVI and VGA, can I not use a VGA cable to connect monitor 1 and a DVI cable to connect monitor 2.

Do I really need some adapter?

Thanks a lot.
Jay


----------



## G25r8cer

gogol75 said:


> Since the card has both DVI and VGA, can I not use a VGA cable to connect monitor 1 and a DVI cable to connect monitor 2.
> 
> Do I really need some adapter?



Yes you can

No adapter needed


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

gogol75 said:


> Since the card has both DVI and VGA, can I not use a VGA cable to connect monitor 1 and a DVI cable to connect monitor 2.



Yeap, you can do that.



gogol75 said:


> Dell helpdesk is telling me that I need to buy an adapter but did not tell me what kind.



I think they mean if both monitors only have VGA inputs. You would have to get something like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...99201&cm_re=dvi_to_vga-_-14-999-201-_-Product or that: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...19044&cm_re=dvi_to_vga-_-12-119-044-_-Product , but since your second monitor has a DVI in, you should be fine.


----------



## gogol75

Thanks to you both!

And thanks for the newegg links Stoic. Great!


----------

